
The Growth of Linked Data - Straubiz
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/01/the-concept-of-linked-data.php
======
cschneid
I looked into RDF pretty heavily a few years ago. The biggest takeaway is that
it was naive in its level of trust.

If I make a new RDF document in a repo, claim it was written by Shakespeare,
and then somebody does the search on "Complete works of Shakespeare", I'd show
up. And there was no real way to police that.

And unfortunately, we get into web of trust type issues, which in itself is
ugly. I really do wish that RDF was usable for search engines, and google, and
that they could trust sites. But it's just not feasible, and I don't see any
scalable solution to it.

~~~
th0ma5
I understand this from a standpoint of just general trust, but I don't see it
as a problem from technological trust. Had someone else done this, and you
came about it, you would probably never go to that site again. The trust
layers in the SemWeb stack are just like HTTPS, but anything beyond that is a
valid philosophical argument outlined by Cory Doctorow's Metacrap piece.
Arguably this is also the open world vs. closed world problem, too, and the
concept of authority is purely a technical one.

~~~
cschneid
From a pragmatist standpoint, something like google can't trust an RDF
document any more than it can trust the META keywords tag. Anything a site can
assert about itself will end up as fodder for spam and manipulation.

Not to say that individual trusted datasets don't benefit from the RDF logic
layers you can apply. Just that it's mostly impossible to have anything more
than a set of curated datasets.

------
thomasfl
Lots of interesting linked data to consume and use in mashups here.

